# adhd mums :)



## lauralou25

Hi my 6 year old was diagnosed with adhd and im just wondering how other mums cope in day to day life what sort of things do you do with your children entertainment wise routines etc? The pead gave me leaflets info of organisations etc and im going to go back in 4 months but that was basically it i kind of feel in limbo now im left to it??? Just struggling to take it all in really :( i feel like now he has a diagnosis im looking at him in a different way if that makes sense?? X


----------



## jcombs35

Hi. My son was diagnosed at age 6 as well. He was getting in so much trouble at school and had gotten suspended out of school 2! As well as having ADHD, he has Oppositional Defiant Disorder and a slow working memory.

Did they refer you for any counselling? 

One of the best things I can advise is routine! I try my best to do the same thing at the same time every day. My son acts better when he knows what to expect. If I know the routine is going to be disrupted, I let him know as far ahead of time as I can. You might look for things that seem to trigger his behavior. 

Some days are going to be better than others. As far as entertainment, I try to limit tv/computer/video games and encourage creativity and playing outside. I also have noticed that at first I was treating him differently than my other kids. I saw him differently. I would say do your best to treat him as you would have before you knew.

I'm here if you ever need to talk!


----------



## lauralou25

Thank you i feel like that like since thursday since we have known i feel like my view of him has changed if that makes sense like i need to be different with him i cant explain it? I found hes got so much worse over the 6 weeks school holidays as he is not in his usual routine x


----------



## jcombs35

I know exactly what you mean. I still do the same thing with my son. Almost like I feel sorry for him. I don't, but that's the closest way for me to explain it. And I can tell you from my own experience breaks from school are horrid around here! Did they put your son on any medications?


----------



## lauralou25

Erm no not yet got to see how he goes and then when i go to see the peadeatrician again in 4 months they are going to see how he is from me and school etc and then maybe talk about medication? I kind of feel like hes too young for that yet though?


----------



## jcombs35

I know how you feel. I was very scared to start my son on meds, but we were working with a psychologist who said he needed it. From everything I had heard, it was the last thing I wanted to do. I didn't want a zombie child. But his meds are very mild. He's still active and likes to play. They just help him focus and concentrate. I'm really surprised you weren't referred to someone for counselling. They can help you with parenting tips as well as how to cope.


----------



## kobrinfamily

My older two son's have ADHD they are now 7 and 5 they were diognosed last year, they are on medication thats helps ALOT dose not make them Zombies or anything like that, They have had many ups and downs and Im sure you son will too, My 5 years old has such a high deggree of ADHD there is only 3 other kids his Dr takes care of with the same level and this is what his training is for!!! If your Dr dose deside to medacate your son it might take a few diffrent kinds too see what works best for them, I find when it comes too school it has made a huge diffrence from my son needing a EA last year and not needing one at all comeing in Sept!! I want too give you a huge hug as I know this can be so scary too have too go threw, as the last poster said routine for sure!! It helps alot also look in your area for other mom's with kids with ADHD they might also be able too help with some support and also have kids with the same high energy levels and the kids would probly love too play togather so you could make play dates....Ect


----------



## jcombs35

Yes we've also had to change medications a few times until we got it right. And it made all the diff in his school too. He now gets straight A's!


----------



## Eccleston2011

Hi, I dont know if you know this or not but there is an exciting new discovery in treating ADHD. Its called eye therapy and it is still really new, but if you are looking for another route besides medication it may be worth looking into.


----------



## TatorMom

Our 3.5 year old was diagnosed with ADHD, which is very young to be diagnosed, and were told the diagnosis could change. However, after going through 3 day cares and no longer being allowed to drop him off at the drop in day care/preschool close to us it was clear we needed to seek help. The specialists we take him to at Children's first thought he had ASD, and he still shows signs of it, but thankfully as he gets older his symptoms are becoming more strongly ADHD. We knew that something just wasn't right by the time he was a year old. He didn't know how to play or interact with other kids and is excessively disruptive in day care and preschool. That's the main reason I'm working full time, going to school full time AND am a full time SAHM. He's starting at our school districts special education preschool, which we're actually very excited about. His 3-4 hours temper tantrums(not and exaggeration) have gotten better. They usually only last an hour or so at most. Anything and everything can set him off, but we've found certain things that make it more likely, such as being too tired, hungry, over stimulated, the usual stuff. We love him to bits, but he is so very draining mentally, physically and emotionally. I've struggled to not gravitate towards our youngest, who's such an amazingly easy and pleasant child and always has been. No family will baby sit for us because of our oldest. My mother told us flat out a year or so ago that it's just miserable to watch them and won't do it anymore. That was very hurtful, but we did understand. I've had trouble making friends because taking him out when he was younger never ended well. Thankfully it's gotten quite a bit better. He still has some oddities that we're worried he could get bullied for as he gets older, but he's only 3.5, and thankfully he has his younger brother who has already stood up for him when another preschooler called him "weird". He's a very sweet and empathetic boy. He's just all over the place emotionally. 

We're hoping he was just a difficult baby/toddler/preschooler and he'll grow out of it. I started on an antidepressant which has helped me cope tremendously, although his behavior has gotten better, it's hard to tell if it's because we pulled him out of day care and he's just getting to do what HE wants most of the day or not. I do make them do "class" and we eat lunch and dinner as a family, which always results in meltdowns. We will put him on medication when he's older if he still struggles in school, but he's just so young to put him on anything now. 

Thanks for listening to me rant/vent a bit. Did anyone else notice differences in their child when they were very young?


----------



## Eccleston2011

Oh I should also say that I was diagnosed with ADHD when I was 6 I believe and Have taken medication for it. I recently( well I guess not so recently now) stopped taking it when I got pregnant...


----------



## Gumpyttc5

my 9 year old has been diagnosed with adhd but as she is a girl it took longer for diagnosis. she is on meds but refuses to take them. she will take melatonin at night coz she knows it gets her off to sleep but refuses the actual adhd meds. gotta go back to psychiatrist again now to find out what next xx


----------

